# Ditra really sucks...



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

...to kneel on without pads! :w00t:

Happy Friday everyone.


----------



## CCCo. (Jul 19, 2009)

What ya been doin on your knee's :whistling


----------



## CCCo. (Jul 19, 2009)

:laughing::laughing:



:jester:


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

How do you think he gets his jobs? :laughing:


----------



## CCCo. (Jul 19, 2009)

:blush:







-


----------



## Trim40 (Jan 27, 2009)

framerman said:


> How do you think he gets his jobs? :laughing:


Way too much information.


----------



## CCCo. (Jul 19, 2009)

framerman said:


> How do you think he gets his jobs? :laughing:


Ditra has come down to that, WoW

:blink:


----------



## JonM (Nov 1, 2007)

CCCo. said:


> What ya been doin on your knee's :whistling


Praying the check doesn't bounce...:whistling


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

You guys are gross.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

CCCo. said:


> What ya been doin on your knee's :whistling


Snappin' necks & cashin' checks. BEOTCH!


----------



## CCCo. (Jul 19, 2009)




----------



## JWilliams (Nov 11, 2008)

Pooooooowwwww


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

this sounds like another thread opieman


----------



## Ceramictec (Feb 14, 2008)

angus242 said:


> ...to kneel on without pads! :w00t:


thats why I pre fill my Ditra.
my palms used to hurt when working on installing it, but after you prefil them no problems.:notworthy


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Ceramictec said:


> thats why I pre fill my Ditra.
> my palms used to hurt when working on installing it, but after you prefil them no problems.:notworthy


Yep, the gloves are used for the prefill! Of course, it's more of the Michael Jackson single glove for the hand that I lean with. :sad:

I was in a hurry on Friday to get outta there so I had a small bathroom to Ditra. I didn't bother with the knee pads. That was a mistake!


----------

